# Knit Mary Jane 60's house shoes pattern



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit these easy house shoes with size 8 needles in sizes extra-small, with small, medium and large sizes in parentheses. Small sizes require 2 oz knitting worsted with 3 to 4 oz for larger sizes.

K (knit) P (purl) Inc (increase) st (stitch) tog (together)

Cast on 5 sts for all sizes.
Work in garter st (knit ea row) until piece measures 1 1/2 inches.

Next row: K 1, inc 1 in next st, K remaining sts. Repeat this row until there are 21 (23, 23,27) sts on needle.

Next row: Inc 1 st in each st across--42 (46,50,54) sts.

Work in K 2, P 2 ribbing for 6 inches.

Next row: K 2 tog across--21 (23,25,27) sts.

Next row: K 1, K 2 tog, K remaining sts. Repeat this row until 5 sts remain on needle.

Work in garter st over these 5 sts for 1 1/2 inches.

Bind Off.

Fold slipper in half; sew sides and top of strap. 

Decorate with pompon. 

To make pompon, wind yarn over a 2" cardboard, tie around center, cut ends and trim into a ball.

This was my mother's favorite house shoe that I wore as a child. Hope some of you make it as I do not have a picture but it fits as a flat Mary Jane Shoe would on your foot. The ribbing stretches to fit the foot very nice and strap keeps it on the foot.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## grandmahegyi (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I copied it and am going to knit them.


----------



## BarbB (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I will definitely knit these!


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

I love slipper patterns..I WILL make this but have 2 others going on currently..Someone make it so we can see what it looks like!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I have also printed the pattern and wondered what they look like. Just a thought could we google to find out.Thanks for the pattern


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern !!


----------



## Becsmom (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe these are called "pocketbook slippers" and you can google that to see what they look like. I have made quite a few pairs of these and everyone absolutely loves them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the notes as I do not know what they are called so I named them Mary Jane slippers as they look like those shoes. I did not google them because did not know their real name. These are usually non-skid but could add hot glue to ridges for more safety. Enjoy!


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just made a pair of these before you posted the pattern. These are called Pocketbook Slippers. Fast, easy and comfy.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Knit these easy house shoes with size 8 needles in sizes extra-small, with small, medium and large sizes in parentheses. Small sizes require 2 oz knitting worsted with 3 to 4 oz for larger sizes.
> 
> K (knit) P (purl) Inc (increase) st (stitch) tog (together)
> 
> ...


I have never made slippers before and have wanted to for years but your pattern seems to be one I think i can do.....however, I have a question, now don't laugh, lol, when the pattern says "increase so many stitches", how do we know which way of increasing is best for the pattern?? , i.e., yo or by knitting in frt and back of stitch removing from needle"???? Many thanks for any help!!!


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Knit these easy house shoes with size 8 needles in sizes extra-small, with small, medium and large sizes in parentheses. Small sizes require 2 oz knitting worsted with 3 to 4 oz for larger sizes.
> 
> K (knit) P (purl) Inc (increase) st (stitch) tog (together)
> 
> ...


I have never made slippers before and have wanted to for years but your pattern seems to be one I think i can do.....however, I have a question, now don't laugh, lol, when the pattern says "increase so many stitches", how do we know which way of increasing is best for the pattern?? , i.e., yo or by knitting in frt and back of stitch removing from needle"???? Many thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been making these for years and I prefer the KFB method. These are very forgiving so you can use any method you like. Edith


wlbindub said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Knit these easy house shoes with size 8 needles in sizes extra-small, with small, medium and large sizes in parentheses. Small sizes require 2 oz knitting worsted with 3 to 4 oz for larger sizes.
> ...


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for answering....I will try the KFB way since I just tried it recenty in another project. I was going to make slippers with my extra stashes. Thanks again!!


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I used k in f& b of the stitches on this pattern, but you could use M1 instead if it is easier for you. I wouldn't use a yo as it leaves a hole.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, Jane. Much appreciated.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern no telling what they were called in the 60's we marched to our own drummer you know. I love the slippers plan to make my Mother in Law a pair.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, got hats going right now. This looks like one I can do. I have never knitted slippers before.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank-you for the pattern i am hoping my sister in law will have a go at them as she is just coming back in to knitting.


----------



## audreypam (Sep 27, 2011)

printing the pattern jane will give it a try

audreypam


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

yes, I would use K Front & Back of stitch to increase as a yarn over would leave a hole. I do not use M1 unless the pattern calls for that increase, but feel free to use whatever increase you want just be sure of the outcome. Jane


----------



## DaisyBrown (Oct 17, 2018)

Just wondering if there is a picture of these please

quote=Janeway]Knit these easy house shoes with size 8 needles in sizes extra-small, with small, medium and large sizes in parentheses. Small sizes require 2 oz knitting worsted with 3 to 4 oz for larger sizes.

K (knit) P (purl) Inc (increase) st (stitch) tog (together)

Cast on 5 sts for all sizes.
Work in garter st (knit ea row) until piece measures 1 1/2 inches.

Next row: K 1, inc 1 in next st, K remaining sts. Repeat this row until there are 21 (23, 23,27) sts on needle.

Next row: Inc 1 st in each st across--42 (46,50,54) sts.

Work in K 2, P 2 ribbing for 6 inches.

Next row: K 2 tog across--21 (23,25,27) sts.

Next row: K 1, K 2 tog, K remaining sts. Repeat this row until 5 sts remain on needle.

Work in garter st over these 5 sts for 1 1/2 inches.

Bind Off.

Fold slipper in half; sew sides and top of strap.

Decorate with pompon.

To make pompon, wind yarn over a 2" cardboard, tie around center, cut ends and trim into a ball.

This was my mother's favorite house shoe that I wore as a child. Hope some of you make it as I do not have a picture but it fits as a flat Mary Jane Shoe would on your foot. The ribbing stretches to fit the foot very nice and strap keeps it on the foot.[/quote]


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely pattern thankyou Has any body found a picture yet


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Just a funny story... I made these for a friend, and she didn’t say anything about the gift. I finally asked her if she got them in the mail, and she replied...” I didn’t reply, because I didn’t know what they were.” She thought they were little purses, lol. I made a number of hand made gifts, and I guess she has never seen them ever. I laughs so hard! Next time I will enclose a note!


----------

